# ! APOYEMOS A MACHU-PICCHU !



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

BUENO USTEDES SABEN DE LAS 7 MARAVILLAS DEL MUNDO UNAS OBRAS BELLISIMAS Y DE GRAN ENVERGADURA PERO CON EL PASO DE LOS SIGLOS ESTAS HAN DESAPARECIDO Y SOLO HAN QUEDADO LAS PIRAMIDES DE EGIPTO EN PIE , POR LO QUE SE HA DECIDIDO ELEGIR 7 NUEVAS MARAVILLAS MODERNA ENTRE LAS QUE SE ENCUENTRAN NOMINADAS MACHUPICHU , LAS PIRAMIDES MAYAS , LOS MOHAIS DE RAPANUI , TAG MAJAL , ETC

AL PRINCIPIO DE LAS VOTACIONES MACHU PICHU ESTABA ENTRE LAS 7 PRIMERAS PERO POCO A POCO FUE PERDIENDO UBICACIONES AHORA SE ENCUENTRA EN EL NOVENO PUESTO , DETRAS DE LA TORRE EIFEL , LO CUAL NOS DEJA FUERA , SOLO HAY PLAZO PARA VOTAR HASTA EL 31 DE DICIEMEBRE DEL 2005 , 
PARA VOTAR ENTREN www.new7wonders.com y pongan en VOTE
VAMOS JUNTOS PODEMOS .
HASTA EL MOMENTO LA VOTACION VA ASI .

1 Great Wall of China, China 
2 Potala Palace, Lhasa, Tibet, China 
3 Taj Mahal, India 
4 Colosseum, Rome, Italy 
5 Pyramids of Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico 
6 Statues of Easter Island, Chile 
7 Tower of Pisa, Italy 
8 Eiffel Tower, Paris, France 
9 Machu Picchu, Peru  
10 Red Square and the Kremlin, Moscow, Russia 

gran muralla china









el palacio de potala









tag majal









coliseo romano









piramides de chichen itza









los mohais de rapa nui









torre de pizza










torre eifel 









y nuestro machu pichu









vamos todos unidos lo lograremos .
! viva el peru !​


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trate de votar...tenia toda la intencio de hacerlo...PERO:

All you need to do is call the following international number to receive your 6-digit code. 

The code is valid for one use only, and you must enter it into the computer within *ONE HOUR * of receiving it. After that time it will not work and you would need to call again. 

Telephone line for callers from UNITED STATES OF AMERICA:
please *call* the New 7 Wonders International Call Centre on
+372 54 111 443 *
or
+372 54 111 444 *
and write down the 6 digit code.
*(* Charge: International rates apply. ) *  


NO GRACIAS.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Jeje, no se Torre de *Pizza*, sino q de *Pisa*.. asi se llama la ciudad dónde se encuentra esa obra.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si px a mi me pasa lo mismo y yo que iba a votar x las Lineas de Nazca


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esas votaciones son muy subjetivas, no me gustan, es obvio que la muralla china vaya primero, pues hay en el mundo un culo de chinos que van a votar.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A mi me parece que a los de la idea, se les deben de estar llenando los bolsillos con harto billete, pero bueno si voy a votar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Para mi la muralla china es impresionante y bueno justifica su posicion en la votacion, pero en mi corazon machu picchu se la lleva, voy a votar.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

solo hay plazo hasta el 31 de diciembre epuremonos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me sorprenderia si Machu Picchu no queda, sería un insulto poner a la la torre de Pisa o a la Eiffel en mejores lugares que Machu Picchu de por sí ese es un logro muchisimo mayor y no deberían de compararlas, son de diferentes épocas y se usaban diferentes tecnologías, está mal esa wada....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ese concurso es anual?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Saben porqué se dió el boom peruano al comienzo, porque hartos canales nacionales promocionaban el concurso y un montón de gente votó, la voz sería que hagan esto denuevo faltando 5 meses para que cerrara el concurso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se han avivado mucho estos patas. El año pasado voté sin tanta vaina. A ese paso esa votación no va a terminar nunca, para que siga entrando el billete.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pucha no he podido votar, volvere intentar..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ps creo que al comienzo era gratis el voto ahora cuesta, son unos pendeivix.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah no, asi no juega Peru!...


----------

